# Looking for a Club to Join in Dooly Co.



## papa_stump (Dec 27, 2012)

I am looking for a club in Dooly Co for 2013 season.  I Trophy hunt.  I also live in Dooly Co. and would be willing to look after the club. I was in law enforcement for 23 years and retired from the Ga State Patrol.
Thanks
Chuck
P.S. Could you add me to a waiting list


----------



## papa_stump (Dec 29, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2012)

Look up Bandit819. He runs a Dooly club and he's a solid guy.


----------



## papa_stump (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks I sent him a PM


----------



## papa_stump (Jan 2, 2013)

Still looking


----------



## papa_stump (Jan 9, 2013)

Help me out


----------



## papa_stump (Jan 10, 2013)

ttt


----------



## papa_stump (Jan 11, 2013)

bttt


----------



## papa_stump (Jan 28, 2013)

up to the top


----------



## papa_stump (Feb 15, 2013)

no luck so fare


----------

